# SDI over Cat6



## hoosierman (Feb 19, 2019)

Has anyone repurposed Cat6 into an SDI run? Current Cat6 lines are 275'. Sorry...that should have read Cat6a.


----------



## coldnorth57 (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes you can send SDI over Cat6 but you require units to covert to and from.. Google it


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 20, 2019)

Yes, you will require a transmitter and receiver to convert the signal to be used on the Cat cable. Also, you will want to make sure that your cable run does not go through any network switches and is completely a dry-line.


----------



## hoosierman (Feb 20, 2019)

ruinexplorer said:


> Yes, you will require a transmitter and receiver to convert the signal to be used on the Cat cable. Also, you will want to make sure that your cable run does not go through any network switches and is completely a dry-line.



Thanks for your post. Any recommendations on product?


----------



## hoosierman (Feb 20, 2019)

coldnorth57 said:


> Yes you can send SDI over Cat6 but you require units to covert to and from.. Google it



Any recommendations on product?


----------



## Ancient Engineer (Feb 20, 2019)

AJA makes some good boxes for this kind of thing. Black Magic Design may have one as well.

You can send native SDI over coax that far and not need boxes at all...

https://info.belden.com/hubfs/resou...tal-video-distance-chart-product-bulletin.pdf

But I get it if the NIC is already in place...


----------



## hoosierman (Feb 20, 2019)

Ancient Engineer said:


> AJA makes some good boxes for this kind of thing. Black Magic Design may have one as well.
> 
> You can send native SDI over coax that far and not need boxes at all...
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

